# cobia from the beach



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone caught a cobe from the beach while surf fishing, last year while pomp fishing I would set up 2 drop loop set-ups and sight fish with a jig . well I was doing this one day in I think april and I saw several cobia crossing a sand bar well I couldnt help myself and i threw at one with my pomp jig and brought him within 15 yards of me and he ate my pomp jig and turned and left, after that day for the rest of the season i would leave a king/cobia rod on my cart ready for deployment, but never got a good shot like the first time a couple of close ones , anyway is it crazy to think I might have a chance to catch a cobe from the beach?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

its very possible and has been done plenty of time before. i know Obie (the guy who caught the first pier cobia today) has caught them off the beach before.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

to answer your question , i never have, but never tried. i sold my boat last year and i am damn sure going to try. a few years back i used to see a guy sitting on an a-frame ladder on the first sand bar. if you figure out how to let me know.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

My father and a lot of the old salts around will tell you stories about standing up on top of the dunes looking for cobes this time of year, and when they saw them they would haul ass into the water and throw. I have several pics of my father and grandfather and uncles doing this back in the 60's. MY father still to this day has better sea eyes than I do, and he doesnt use anytype of glasses what so ever....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

My scenario is almost the same as yours. I have seen large cobia swimming right down the gut and all I had ready was a Pompano rig. Forget it.



I prepared a cobia rig to be on standby in a spike and haven't seen a cobia in the gut since.



I caught two last year from the beach by casting live bait to the second bar. C2


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Last year during the cobia tournament I spent a day anchored just south of the 1stbar sight fishing forpompano. Just on the outside of the 2nd bar there was a parade of boats looking for cobia.All I had was one light spinning rod and pompano jigsso naturally the cobia were all bunching up on the bar within a few feet of me. They wereclearly within casting distance from shore (@ Ft. Pickens).


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

I have cast at them from my ladder while pompano fishing. I had one work my jig but have not caught one.


----------

